# Buckling



## MtnEng (Sep 29, 2009)

1st post here.

One of Lindburg's sample buckling problems has both ends "built-in".

His solution uses L' (effective length) as C*L (C= end condition constant).

He uses the Euler eq. Pcr=(pi^2)EI/L'^2.

Shigley does not use L' . His equation is: Pcr=C*(pi^2)EI/L^2.

If "C" is the same for both, two completely different solutions for Pcr are found.

What am I missing?

Thanks.


----------



## buick455 (Sep 29, 2009)

I do not have my Shigley book with me but be careful comparing Shigley to the MERM (directly) as the sybology is usually different and the formulas are usually different in some manner, i.e. MERM using diameter and shigley uses radius, etc. I just went through this same comparison though and I think "C" in Shigley was the inverse of what is in the MERM so they are not the same.



MtnEng said:


> 1st post here.One of Lindburg's sample buckling problems has both ends "built-in".
> 
> His solution uses L' (effective length) as C*L (C= end condition constant).
> 
> ...


----------

